# looking for medical representative job



## lama23 (Apr 13, 2010)

hi all,
im a pharmacist graduated in sept 2009 from lebanese american university and residing in dubai. im looking for a job as a medical representative. but i feel that its hard to get one. what to do?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

lama23 said:


> hi all,
> im a pharmacist graduated in sept 2009 from lebanese american university and residing in dubai. im looking for a job as a medical representative. but i feel that its hard to get one. what to do?


check SOS company, they have office in Dubai and Abu Dhabi... they just lost one of their staff so they might still have a vacancy as they asked him to come back a week ago... good luck


----------

